# Where to buy steel chain by the foot?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

boba7523 said:


> Hey guys, is there a place where i can buy steel chain by the foot? The maximum load capacity should be around 1,000 lbs.
> 
> Lowes only sells 10' steel chains and they are $15... Are steel chains this expensive?!


Any decent hardware store has 5 gallon pails of chain that they cut & sell by the foot. Also try boat/marine supply stores . chain prices vary gretly based on link size and steel grade


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Industrial supply houses like Granger also have chain.

Look on Craigs list--


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> Also try boat/marine supply stores .


Only if you want to pay twice the price. :laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

boba7523 said:


> Hey guys, is there a place where i can buy steel chain by the foot? The maximum load capacity should be around 1,000 lbs.
> 
> Lowes only sells 10' steel chains and they are $15... Are steel chains this expensive?!


Home Depot sells chains by the foot. I don't think $1.50 a foot is too bad. Sort of depends on which chain you're buying, though.


----------



## zircon (Sep 24, 2007)

boba7523 said:


> Hey guys, is there a place where i can buy steel chain by the foot? The maximum load capacity should be around 1,000 lbs.
> 
> Lowes only sells 10' steel chains and they are $15... Are steel chains this expensive?!


I'll bet that if you drive around LA for a couple hours and burn a few gallons of gas, you can find that same chain for $11.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Farm supply store, or hardware store. I find that the prices are better at the farm & fleet type stores, than places like Lowe's or Home Depot, for stuff like this.


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Ace Hardware


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

If you really only needed to support 1000# why are you bothering using chain? That's extremely light duty for chain, most of them are 10,000#or higher capacity.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Msradell said:


> If you really only needed to support 1000# why are you bothering using chain? That's extremely light duty for chain, most of them are 10,000#or higher capacity.


We had a Airedale, that had a 1,000# test link chain, that we used for it, in turn attached to a 3 ft long, 2" diameter spike driven into the ground.


----------



## blackestate (Sep 4, 2011)

Here NAPA sells it, as well.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Lowes sounds like it blows in this department.

Gander mountain, trailer and tractor, ace, home depot - on and on - every place around here has it. Cost is menial. . .to me that's cheap for steel. I use to make maille armor - talk about expense.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Lowes will have it in buckets and spools.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Only if you want to pay twice the price. :laughing:





zircon said:


> I'll bet that if you drive around LA for a couple hours and burn a few gallons of gas, you can find that same chain for $11.


In these times of $4 a gallon for gas, I've started to retrain myself that sometimes the "cash register price" of something is often a very small percentage of the actual cost to look for, buy, and get it home. 



Where I live there is a marine store 2 miles from my house, the nearest depot or lowes is about 15 miles away. If i drive my old Expedition, an $8 piece of chain from Depot ends up costing me $8 in gas ($16 total) + at least an hour of my time. If I'm in a hurry I can cut a little time off my travel by taking the Interstate , but then i pay $4 in tolls.

If I can get something at the marine store for $14 that would cost me $8 elsewhere, it's usually still a pretty good deal if i ignore the sticker price and take the time to think it through


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> _* 09-18-2011, 09:49 AM *_


Ayuh,.... Yer a few years late for this party,....


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Yer a few years late for this party,....


Yea....the OP made the wrong turn in Compton....it wasn't pretty....


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Yer a few years late for this party,....



The way I'm seeing this thread that was the last post before yours. Is there another post that was deleted or I just don't see?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

mikegp said:


> The way I'm seeing this thread that was the last post before yours. Is there another post that was deleted or I just don't see?


There was a spam post the resurrected this thread. That post was deleted.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm betting that a spammer was banned---and vanished-----

We drag them off with a chain-----


----------



## JKeefe (Jan 4, 2013)

But where can we buy the chain? We need it by the foot.


----------

